# Bought a Tagine - Now What??



## waveluv (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi, I just bought a tagine after we had a chicken dinner in France arrive in one.  Any tips on what to cook and how?  What about lentils?


----------



## TomW (Jul 8, 2005)

Since appearing stupid seldom slows me down, what is a tagine?

Tom


----------



## GB (Jul 8, 2005)

Here is a picture and description.

Click here for some tangine recipes.


----------



## TomW (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks GB!

Ya know, I think I've seen one of those before;  Didn't know you could cook with them.   

Tom


----------



## GB (Jul 8, 2005)

LOL


----------



## jkath (Jul 8, 2005)

Love it Tom~!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 8, 2005)

ugggghhhhh - I posted a bunch of good links and then lost them - I'll try to go back and find them - maybe I'll post a couple then submit so I don't lose it again!

click on a tagine and it will take you to a page where a link to tagine seasonings is and recipes

seasoning your tagine  and another - darn, can't find it now - still looking - when I find it I'll  come back and post it - it was another good way to season your tagine.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 8, 2005)

it's a north African "dutch oven"  Moroccan or Algerian.  Makes great braises with aromatic spices.


----------



## Claire (Jul 19, 2005)

Ooooh ... I've always wanted a tagine. I have a Morrocan cookbook and just think it would be fun to have the equipment!  Keep us posted on what you do with it!!  I personally think I'd start with lamb ....


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 19, 2005)

I bought a couple of tagines whilst on holiday in Morocco. Getting them home in one piece was a major feat.

I used them all the time for a few months, they are now in a cupboard in my kitchen.  They used to be ornaments on the top of some units, but ended up just gathering dust.. so they're in that cupboard until my daughter can be bothered to transport them to her flat!


----------



## grehare (Feb 24, 2006)

I also have a tagine.  I found mine at T.J Maxx.  The only thing is, there isn't an abundance of recipes that I have found.  Do you think for varity you can use just about any dutch oven recipe and adapt it?  I would like to expand from lamb and chicken dishes.  

What do you all think?


----------



## scott123 (Feb 24, 2006)

Grehare, a dutch oven and a tagine are very similar, but the ceramic composition cooks food a little differently.  It's really best to find recipes developed specifically for the tangine.

Paula Wolfert is one of the more knowledgeable tagine cookbook authors. Besides obtaining one of her books (your library should have them), I'd take a look at this thread here:

http://forums.egullet.org/index.php?showtopic=63502&hl=tagine


----------



## grehare (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Scott.. I will check to see her books.  I want to try that meatball recipe I saw.  That looked Yummo, lol


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 24, 2006)

look for tagines here   www.fantes.com


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 24, 2006)

Tomw said:
			
		

> Thanks GB!
> 
> Ya know, I think I've seen one of those before; Didn't know you could cook with them.
> 
> Tom


 

  Heheh... too cute.


----------



## marmalady (Feb 25, 2006)

Do a google for 'Moroccan' recipes, and you'll find a ton for tagine use.

One word of caution when buying a tagine; make sure it's been approved for cooking; a lot of the 'traditional' tagines are lead-based.  Also, some of them are for serving purposes only.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 28, 2006)

I would like a tangine .I just got a Romertopf clay thing made chicken in it.How similar is it to a tangine?


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 28, 2006)

I've never used one of the Romertopf things, so I can't say how similar or not...

The two tagines I have, which were relegated to a cupboard, have had a little use recently because my daughter lives middle Eastern cooking and has spent lots of time making use of them!


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 28, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I would like a tangine .I just got a Romertopf clay thing made chicken in it.How similar is it to a tangine?


 
They are really quite different... although they are both a type of "clay oven", so maybe the food turns out similar in both...? I dont know. I dont think you can put a Romertopf directly onto a heat source though, while tagines, you put it right on the heat.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 28, 2006)

You hafto soak Romertopf in water for 15 minutes and bake your meal in the oven at a higher temp for less time.I made a chicken dish from a Romertopf recipe it was good but I didn't go wild over it.Although the potatoes were delicicious cooked with the chicken.


----------

